# Parenting dilemma



## redswan (Dec 13, 2017)

My sister called me last night saying that she is going crazy. She is 7 months pregnant and her husband is back to Canada due to some business matters. They own a dog and their dog is like a little kid. She was complaining to me that she is already stressing out taking care of their dog, what more if they already have their baby. My sister is worried that she won't be able to work like she used to after she gives birth since taking care of their dog is already eating a lot of her time, what more for a baby. Do you have any advice for a soon-to-be parent like my sister? It's her first time so she's really researching tons about parenting. I am still enjoying my single life so far so I don't think I'll have wise advice for her. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 14, 2017)

it's just her hormones going crazy.


----------



## redswan (Dec 16, 2017)

Yeah... It's tough to know. If I tell her that, she might just scold me. She mentioned that she and her husband were attending counseling before to prepare them as soon-to-be parents. But since her husband is away, she stopped going there because she doesn't have company. I think that may be one of the reasons why she's being anxious most of the time. We can all agree that being a first-time parent can put too much pressure on you. I'll visit her this coming week just to make sure she's still doing fine.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 28, 2018)

Reading books about pregnancy would help a lot


----------

